# delray beach, florida



## soelli (29. Mai 2012)

hi,

Kennt jemand einen deutschsprachigen Anbieter für big game fishing in Florida in und um delray beach, oder war jemand schon in Florida big game fishing!? Ich freu mich auch über jede andere Info zu big game fishing in Florida. 

Lg soelli


----------



## pkbenny (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: delray beach, florida*

In Miami könnte ich dir jemanden empfehlen, aber ich weiß nicht ob du soweit fahren willst?


----------



## soelli (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: delray beach, florida*

hi,

nein nein, immer her damit! ich fang grad an mich zu informieren auf dem gebiet und bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

lg


----------



## pkbenny (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: delray beach, florida*

Na dann solltest du hier eine Mitfahrt in Erwägung ziehen:

http://www.therapy4.com/

Eine Teilcharter für 4 Stunden kostete inkl. Trinkgeld ca. 220 $.
Also nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen, aber dafür sind die sehr erfahren und professionell.

Wir waren zu 6 und fast jeder hat 2 Fische gefangen. Es gab keine feste Rutenverteilung, sondern bei Bissen ging es der Reihe nach.
Vorteil: Bei genug Bissen kriegt jeder seinen Fisch, auch wenn alle an nur einer Rute beißen würden.
Nachteil: Wenn nur wenige Fische beißen, ist nicht garantiert dass du einen oder mehrere Fische fängst.

Ich für meinen Teil habe beim Trolling einen kleinen Remora gefangen (eigentlich sollte auf die Rute ein Wahoo beißen) und beim Speedjiggen einen 20 Kg Amberjack. Sehr geiler Drill am leichten Gerät. Die anderen hatten überwiegend Mahi Mahis.

Das Schwesterschiff hatte den Tag besser gefangen als wir mit 7 Mahi Mahis, 5 Wahoos und einem (mitgenommenen) Amberjack.

Neben den Big Game Yachten gibts für kleineres Budget auch noch größere Boote die mit unseren Hochseeangelkuttern vergleichbar sind. Da kann man schon ab 50-60 $ mitfahren sofern ich mich recht erinnere.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann frag.


----------



## soelli (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: delray beach, florida*

...das hört sich ja sehr genial an.

Ich nehme mal an die Ausrüstung wird gänzlich vom Anbieter zur Verfügung gestellt.

Wird dort auch deutsch gesprochen oder ausschließlich englisch?

lg


----------



## pkbenny (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: delray beach, florida*

Ausschließlich Englisch, sofern keine anderen Deutschen an Board sind 

Ja Ausrüstung ist komplett vorhanden. Nicht High-End, aber solides Gerät.


----------



## Franky (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: delray beach, florida*

Servus... Wenn es auch Ft. Lauderdale sein darf:
http://www.fishheadquarters.com/
Mit denen sind mein Bruder und ich auf einen halbtages-drift-Fishing-trip losgezogen. War echt lustig, gefangen hatten wir an dem Tag mies (1 kleine King Mackerel, 1 Mini-Grouper, 3 Pilot-fish) aber am Vortag wurde exzellent gefangen.
Köder und Gerät sind im Preis enthalten. Nur für Getränke und Verpflegung mus selbst gesorgt werden. Kostete 35 $ + 10 $ Tip pro Person. Die Crew war sehr aufmerksam, aber auch sehr dankbar, wenn man sich selbst helfen  konnte...


----------

